# Acrobat 6 watched folders



## wapstar (Aug 13, 2003)

I have been using watched folders in Distiller 5 no drama.
I have been trying to set up watched folders on my desktop with Distiller 6. I can set it up in the normal manner it works as long as i dont quit Distiller. As soon as i quit distiller and open it again the folders are not in the list and the folder is not watched. (although the in, out folders, and jobotions remain there.)

Any ideas????


----------



## JeffCGD (Aug 17, 2003)

Check the permissions on your Acrobat or Distiller folders. You'll likely find that Adobe has chosen to store the preferences for the watched folders there, which is daft because the user may not have write access to those folders if they are not logged in as admin. If you can find prefs in those folders, set the folders to read/write, then your watched folders prefs should get saved correctly.

Also: I was under the impression that Distiller was integrated into the Acrobat 6 application, and that there was no standalone Distiller application. Is this not the case?


----------



## wapstar (Aug 18, 2003)

The watched folder preferences are stored in the watched folder.
The Distiller prefs are in a shared folder in the "user" folder.
Have tried changing both.
Should it be Read/Write for me the user or for "others" ???



True Distiller is part of Acrobat 6


-----

I tried all of this, still the watched folders wont stick

-----

throwing away the preferences solved it this time


----------

